# lighting options?



## kyle775 (Oct 21, 2008)

I bought a kit when i first got my tank an i was looking at getting some better lighting, to replace the light that came with the kit. where should i start? and what should i know about lighting my freshwater planted tank?
thanks!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

What kind of tank do you want to have - low tech, low light planted tank or high tech, high light tank?

Do you want to do CO2 supplementation or not?

What are the dimensions of the tank?

Do you have jumpers (fish)?

How much are you looking to spend?

Lets start there.


----------



## kyle775 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for your quick reply!! 
I am using a CO2 reactor that i have found in several places online, i made it with a 2 litre pop bottle with yeast and sugar and water.

the tank is 20 gal (~75 litre) 24inches x 12 inches x 14 inches tall

i have two zebra danios, that i have read can jump... however the back of my current hood leaves about 2 x 8 inch hole in the back and nothing has decided to jump out

other than that i have 4 neons, 3 black skirt tetras, 1 platy and two harlequins.

i have looked at some of the lighting options that they seem to be pretty pricey to me... im usually a best bang for buck person.. so if its worth it ill spend a bit more... however i am on a tight budget... initially i was going to only try and change the bulb in the hood i have now..

thanks again...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I would get a glass top ($15) and a T5 light strip or a PC light. Either fixture will run you about $60. Definitely the best option.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> What kind of tank do you want to have - low tech, low light planted tank or high tech, high light tank?


This is the million dollar question; what kind of tank do you want to have? A low tech tank will require less equipment, but you won't have explosive plant growth (and you'll have less maintenance to do). If you want a high light, high tech tank, then you will need more equipment (more initial cost), and your plants will grow much faster (and thus you'll have more maintenance to do).


----------

